# Shelby Airflo tank



## Dave Stromberger

Almost as awesome as seeing a bug-eye tank on E!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111441465167


----------



## rollfaster

*Airflow tank*

Watching these as we speak Dave. I have no bike for these to go on unfortunately but curious to see what it goes for.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

If I thought I had a prayer in being the winning bidder I'd hit the Airflo tank... I have the rest of the bike to build it!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wow!


----------



## slick

It will hit $2k. He parted the bike. The fenders and curved braces are in the other auctions.


----------



## rollfaster

*Same bike?*



slick said:


> It will hit $2k. He parted the bike. The fenders and curved braces are in the other auctions.




As the one we've all been talking about? The one a former member had for sale on the bay?


----------



## slick

57 spitfire said:


> As the one we've all been talking about? The one a former member had for sale on the bay?




If you mean the black and red one that just ended on ebay, nope. Different bike. The ad says it was parted out and the other parts have good matching patina to the tank. I would love to see it in one piece. Tank is pretty rusty but when was the last time you saw a Speedline tank selling without the rest of the bike attached? The last tank I saw was just one side of it offered here on the cabe listed at $700 I believe and it sold FAST.


----------



## oskisan

*single side tank*

Hi Slick,

No, I dont think that 1/2 tank sold that quick... someone here picked it up and then flipped it on here about a couple months later (or still has it).... but you are right about the $700. Looks like the guy got a good deal on that speedline airflo a couple weeks ago.


----------



## oskisan

*everythings gone*

Looks like someone bought all of the shelby stuff from him as a package plan..


----------



## Freqman1

If memory serves the last complete tank I saw sell on Ebay last year went for about $1600-1700. That seller too was selling a project in parts. I believe this one will do every bit of $2k--some people insist on getting bikes the hard (and expensive) way! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

The seller ended the auctions due to some complications with family he was listing it all for. I am in contact with him and he will contact me when they get resolved. Seems like a stand up guy caught in a mess now.


----------



## cyclingday

At $4,000 the black and red bike last week was the way to go. Yeah it had amatuer over paint, but the sheet metal was clean as a whistle.
This one is a roached out pile of parts. By the time you picked up the bits and pieces, you'll wish you had just sprang for the other bike.


----------



## THE STIG

cyclingday said:


> This one is a roached out pile of parts.




Dang, let me get the bird crap off it first,,,


----------



## bikewhorder

Whoa! is that the same tank?


----------



## THE STIG

bikewhorder said:


> Whoa! is that the same tank?




yup, after a cleaning on all parts, no body work and a 30min rattle job...here's the rest of it (and a few parts borrowed from my arrow)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'd say that's pretty good


----------



## TheSaint

I like it! Great color combo!


----------



## Freqman1

Sweet score. I like the look and should make a sweet rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
 I stand corrected!
That is an incredible transformation!
You should start up a new TV show called Speed Restoration.


----------



## 41rollfast

Wow!
Glad to see that bike is back together. 
Looking good, nice color choices as well.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

THE STIG said:


> yup, after a cleaning on all parts, no body work and a 30min rattle job...here's the rest of it (and a few parts borrowed from my arrow)



I'm confused. Is this the black and red bike that sold on ebay for around $4000?? Or is this just the tank on ebay that ended abruptly??


----------



## Freqman1

The tank and parts that ended abruptly. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

slick said:


> The seller ended the auctions due to some complications with family he was listing it all for. I am in contact with him and he will contact me when they get resolved. Seems like a stand up guy caught in a mess now.



 Sadly, I don't think he was such a standup guy. He should have been honest with Slick and told him they were sold.


----------



## oskisan

*Wait... hold on a sec..*

Please people... if you buy something behind the scenes when it is on ebay and have the seller end the auction early, please respect those that are trying to get these parts the legitimate way and dont post pics on CABE that you got them ("in your face")... That just isn't very friendly.


----------



## THE STIG

oskisan said:


> Please people... if you buy something behind the scenes when it is on ebay and have the seller end the auction early, please respect those that are trying to get these parts the legitimate way and dont post pics on CABE that you got them ("in your face")... That just isn't very friendly.




The seller sent me the email asking if i wanted the whole bike with a cash price, the seller had no prior commitment to any other party.

BTW,, I was going to be the highest bidder regardless of anyone elses intrest .


----------



## oskisan

*Highest bidder...*

How high would you have gone on that tank?


----------



## THE STIG

oskisan said:


> How high would you have gone on that tank?




The point is moot .


----------



## Freqman1

It isn't like this is the first time we've seen this happen. Terry happened to be close, the seller saw an opportunity, and he sold everything as a package. I see this as a win/win for both parties. The only part that wasn't too cool was when he lied to Slick--shoulda just told him the truth. Congrats on a nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims

The under the ebay table deal probably was instigated and carried out by NICKY so the stig is in the clear.
Let's not jump to conclusions about the stig here...
Chris


----------



## NICKY

scrubbinrims said:


> The under the ebay table deal probably was instigated and carried out by NICKY so the stig is in the clear.
> Let's not jump to conclusions about the stig here...
> Chris



yes I am the mastermind behind the infraction in question,  The Stig just drove the get away car


----------



## oskisan

*I understand...*

Unfortunately I use a bidding tool (to avoid the hassels of bidding) and my bid had not yet shown up on ebay. In the future I will make sure to enter my bid so the seller knows I am out there.

I think Shawn's right and the seller should not have lied about the sale... I would have really preferred that this did not resurface in this way.


----------



## cyclingday

I'm just blown away at how fast this bike went from rust to sparkle.
 It takes me longer than that, just to service the hubs.
 I mean, Houdini couldn't even pull that kind of magic off.


----------



## THE STIG

NICKY said:


> The Stig just drove the get away car




 w/out GPS ........


----------



## Mybluevw

Wait... so nobody cares about the Kustom gold rattle can paint job on this rare classic. What about all of the molecules of original paint that were disturbed. What about the heritage and pedigree of this fine machine that are now hidden by a "Rat Rod" makeover. I am cringing in my boxer shorts as I type this.  <---sarcastic font


----------



## THE STIG

Mybluevw said:


> Wait... so nobody cares about the Kustom gold rattle can paint job on this rare classic. What about all of the molecules of original paint that were disturbed. What about the heritage and pedigree of this fine machine that are now hidden by a "Rat Rod" makeover. I am cringing in my boxer shorts as I type this.  <---sarcastic font




Put it back in the holster,,, the frame, fenders, guard and tank panels were bare.


----------



## Mybluevw

THE STIG said:


> Put it back in the holster,,, the frame, fenders, guard and tank panels were bare.



You may have misunderstood the sarcasm... I always make fun of stuff I like.
You have inspired me to complete my version of the AirFlo...I bought a case of flat black at a garage sale and have been itching to huff some paint fumes.

Details to follow.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I like the burnt orange color .....*



THE STIG said:


> Put it back in the holster,,, the frame, fenders, guard and tank panels were bare.




You must have been itching for a project - looks like you were just waiting for the right project - great execution - That Shelby turned out great ... 

As far as ending auctions early - I too wish people wouldn't end listings early so everyone has a chance to get something & it is frustrating not having even a chance to get something you have been saving up for ... I too now ask people if they have a price in mind or if there is more to whatever part they have instead of sitting in the shadows & bidding late in a auction ... It seems if you don't ask - you may never have any chance at all to get something ... The sale is between you and the seller & it looks like the bicycle is in good hands ... 

With that being said - congrats again on the Shelby - when the paint is that far gone you really have no choice & the super shiny restorations never appealed to me since they are almost always over restored beyond what the factory produced them as ... you now inspired me to do something like yours to a back burner project - I really like that look - 

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## kccomet

i dont care for restored,repainted bikes. its a deal breaker for me, just my preference. now the shelby i would make an exception. i love the way it turned out. i really like the color scheme it looks great on that bike, at least to me it does. thirty minute rattle can job,you must paint for a living. way cool bike in those colors


----------



## M & M cycle

*it looks great*



THE STIG said:


> yup, after a cleaning on all parts, no body work and a 30min rattle job...here's the rest of it (and a few parts borrowed from my arrow)




nice job!! we love the colors you chose, M & M


----------



## poolboy1

THE STIG said:


> yup, after a cleaning on all parts, no body work and a 30min rattle job...here's the rest of it (and a few parts borrowed from my arrow)





Nice!!!

Slick that was sold fast on the back side.... He was playing with people.... The tank is the bike.... if metal re-pop's get 3K... I have seen many years ago a real Airflow tank go for $3500.00.... There has not been just a Airflow complete tank for a very long time up for sale. I think many people are thinking of the few Hiawatha tanks that have been up for sale.


----------

